# Taliban Statement:  Next Push Coming Starting 10 May



## The Bread Guy (8 May 2010)

That is, if you believe these sorts of things - original at Taliban's English-language site here, PDF version attached.  Some highlights from "Statement of the Leadership Council of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  on  the occasion of the commencement of  Al-Faath Operations":

We're back at 'er starting Monday with the usual tactics


> .... The Al-Faath Jihadic operations will start in 10th May 2010 this year to include operations against the defeated foreigners and their surrogates all over the country. It will comprise of tactics of successful tips and runs operations, inter-cities operations, and laying siege to cities, blockade of roads of military centers, use of IED, assassination of government officials, detainment of foreign invaders and martyrdom-seeking operations as needs be ....



Be careful about the civvies, will ya?


> .... The leadership of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan earnestly requests the honorable and brave Mujahideen to   pay attention to the safety of life and property of people and make every effort to protect them during all operations including the operation Al-Faath.  Pleasure of Allah(Swt) and prosperity of people should make  your  sole goal of Jihad. This is  in order to ensure the sanctity of the sacred goals of Jihad ....



Like drugs, maybe?  


> ....  Take people advice and views in all your activities;  show strong determination, sagacious approach, comprehensive  planning and utilize all successful experiences of the past. Concentrate your thought and efforts on Jihad and *oversee  that the Mujahideen are  not involved in unnecessary activities*. Bring mommentum to the strongholds of Jihad with the none-believers so that an Islamic government can be established and seek help and strength from All (Swt) in your Jihadic and charity works ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 May 2010)

A call for investors to do the "right" thing....


> Those foreign investors, who make investment in Afghanistan to ensure American interests in Afghanistan and their benefits invariably end up in the pockets of the foreigners instead of the people, should avoid making such investment. Instead, they should make investments in sectors which benefit them and the people rather than the invaders. Nor they should bolster the foreigners. Mujahgideen will destroy and wipe out every thing that is considered supporting the foreign invaders. Then none should have reason to complain.



And if they don't?


> Owners and workers of transportations and construction companies, who transport logistical goods for the foreigners or build their construction facilities, should put an end to these illegitimate activities. Otherwise, Muajhideen will deal with their personnel and technical equipments in the same manner as they deal with the foreign invading troops and their equipments. They will kill their personnel and destroy their equipments. This is because their activities help extend the occupation of the beloved country Afghanistan.



A bit more on what's new (and mostly what isn't) here.


----------



## vonGarvin (10 May 2010)

I think that their open and published threat to kill non-combatants should be investigated by Mr. Amir Attaran, who seems to be the Patron Saint of human rights everywhere.


:rofl:


Sorry, I _almost_ kept a straight face for that one, kids!


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 May 2010)

Good one, I must say - sorry I didn't think of it myself!


----------

